# dickinson north dakota



## allydeer (Sep 20, 2008)

looking for lodging or motels dog friendly around the dickinson area. and were too look for public hunting.just two guys and two dogs from wi . any help would be great never hunted the dakotas before . thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

google is your friend
:beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Good Luck.....with the oil boom going on out there.....rooms are tough to come by.


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Try... *impossible*.


----------



## DAKOTAKID (Oct 20, 2002)

good luck!! oil and gas guys got them all taken! we had to camp out!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My son has a friend out in that area and he is paying $750 for a bed in an old farm stead. Seven guys and the guy is charging them $750 per person, per month.


----------

